# Auto Finesse Power Seal v Tough Coat



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey

What is everyone's thoughts on the new Auto Finesse Power Seal?

I'm tempted to try it as it'll be much easier to apply with my DA. 

How would it compare to Tough Coat in terms of:

1. How long it lasts.

2. How it looks?

3. Do you buff it off straight away or leave it to cure?

4. How easily does it buff off?

5. Would SRP be ok underneath it? If not, what's best?


Thanks


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've used both having had a pre production sample of Power Seal.

1) can't comment as I changed LSP before the longevity of Power Seal was really tested
2) Power Seal leaves a superior, more glassy finish IMO
3) yep, buff off panel by panel
4) very easily
5) I'd avoid SRP underneath and instead apply to bare paint.

This thread will help you - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269295

I've just had some more Power Seal arrive and can't wait to put it to use. Lovely product.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> I've used both having had a pre production sample of Power Seal.
> 
> 1) can't comment as I changed LSP before the longevity of Power Seal was really tested
> 2) Power Seal leaves a superior, more glassy finish IMO
> ...


Thanks.

Instead of applying to bare paint, what about applying it on top of the new Tough Prep?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

RamboRab said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Instead of applying to bare paint, what about applying it on top of the new Tough Prep?


From what I gather, if you have Tough Prep this would be fine. It's a combo I plan to use later this week so I'll post up my results/experience :thumb:


----------

